# Picture of a new "TurboHD" dish I haven't seen before



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I snapped this picture at a job I was on a couple of days ago. Is this the new eastern arc dish? The bracket holding the LNB's said "Dish 1000.2"; I was thinking the EA dish was a 1000.4. The location of this is on the GA/FL line, about 15 miles from my house, and my dish looks nothing like this. I think mine says 1000.2 on the dish itself.

Sorry the pic is so big; I uploaded it from my cell phone directly to a server.


----------



## HDftw (Jul 12, 2008)

This looks like the 1000.2, my neighbor has one of these.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

yes the bracket said 1000.2. 

i have a 1000.2 also but it does not look like this. the LNB is a one piece unit. 

maybe three separate LNB's is less expensive; possibly it allows them to be more versatile and have one part produced instead of several different types?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish used to put covers over two of the lnb's to make it look like one bigger one.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 1000.2 I bought recently that says turbohd, but the lnb is not separated like that.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks like tri adapter made for 3 separate lnb's. One way to use up those old singles laying around.

Notice the arm is rectangle and not D shaped. 

The installer probably used this to use up spare parts.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

The middle one looks screwy


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

A 1000.2 can use the integrated switch with 3 fixed LNBs or replace the integrated switch with 3 individual LNBs connected to external switches. The integrated version can't be used with DISH Pro switches (only DPP) so if someone already had DP34 switches and two coax runs to a dual tuner receiver, it would probably be less expensive to use individual LNBs and the existing DP34(s). The W bracket for the individual LNBs (could even be legacy LNBs feeding a SW64) is specific to the 1000.2 and isn't interchangable with other W brackets (rectangular / D already mentioned).

There is an Install Guide for the 1000.2 at http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/Dishes/Dish-1000point2.htm. The "Quick facts" link on that page would cover it with less reading.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a 1000.2 with a "W" bracket on it. More than likely they had an old Super Dish that had been equipped with a 129* repoint kit, and it got damaged somehow. Sense we don't install Super Dishes anymore they get replaced with the 1000.2 with a "W" bracket.

Actually if you look closely where the reflector is bolted to the skew plate it appears that this one is bent as well.


----------

